
The Boosted Wait Is Over - lelf
http://the-boosted-wait-is-over.strikingly.com/
======
nsxwolf
Was I supposed to already know what this is? I only caught mention of the
motors by accident while scrolling. Until then I thought it was just a
skateboard.

~~~
instaheat
Exactly. At first I thought the wheels were the revolutionary product and was
excited about putting them on my board. Then...Oh.

------
StefanKarpinski
Not explaining what it is anywhere is a rookie move. Even though your life has
revolved around this for the past N years, most people have no idea what your
product is or why they should care.

------
Jack000
I had a second batch pre-order but bought a.. competitor board after the price
increase.

some general thoughts on longboarding as a last-mile vehicle:

\- to get good speed out of it you really need a bike lane

\- I use a gun lock on the trucks, but it's hard to find a good spot to tie it
to.

\- carrying around 15 pounds is a pain, but I have a feeling reducing weight
would also reduce stability

\- it does get a lot of attention ("is that an electric skateboard?")

all in all I feel like it would only work for commuters with a good bike lane
between home and work. Random destinations is just too much work.

I've had a lot of fun in parks though, just cruising and enjoying the boarding
experience.

------
justizin
A $2,000 skateboard to remove the exercise from my bicycle commute? Sign me
up! I will just have to recover the original purchase price of all 3 of my
bicycles to cover it.

~~~
teilo
A $2,000 powered skateboard, with a breaking system.

